# Highlights And Finishes Video From Bellator 130



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*Newton remains the champion... Lashley stops an undefeated prospect and Conen shows us why she's still one of the best.*


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

i really liked that choke from coenen, as weird as it was.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Marlos improvised nicely, beautiful finish.


----------

